

Buy and sell ads/ad-space using bitcoins - alexbosworth
https://anonymousads.com/

======
alexbosworth
Been trying this out, seems like a cool use for bitcoins: you can buy and sell
ads for tiny fractions of a cent, and get paid out pretty much immediately
even on $0.10 earnings, something not really possible with conventional
currency ad-brokers.

Would love to see this kind of thing disrupt Adsense in some far off future :)

